# My 3 year old cat Toby died



## Guest

My 3 year old cat Toby was run over and died probably instantly over a month ago, nearly two months. On the 17 June it will be two months. There wasn't a scratch on him so he probably died of an internal injury. that's what the vet said anyway. I got to say goodbye to him. Only just though. I am so upset to lose the only friend I ever had. I am sad to lose him. I'm not allowed any more cats. My family won't let me talk to them about it. They never really liked Toby. They were mean about him. i loved him. Now I have lost him I don't have any friends at all. Nobody will listen. I only want somebody who will listen to talk to.
Danielle.


----------



## MADCAT

danielled said:


> My 3 year old cat Toby was run over and died probably instantly over a month ago, nearly two months. On the 17 June it will be two months. There wasn't a scratch on him so he probably died of an internal injury. that's what the vet said anyway. I got to say goodbye to him. Only just though. I am so upset to lose the only friend I ever had. I am sad to lose him. I'm not allowed any more cats. My family won't let me talk to them about it. They never really liked Toby. They were mean about him. i loved him. Now I have lost him I don't have any friends at all. Nobody will listen. I only want somebody who will listen to talk to.
> Danielle.


I am so sorry to hear of your loss Danielle, my thoughts are with you sweetie.

RIP Toby xxx


----------



## mollyismyworld

Danielle,

if you need anyone to talk to, there are lots of people on here who know just how you feel.

I'm so sorry about Toby.

Why don't you post a new thread in the introductions section, and before you know it, you will have plenty of people who you can talk to about anything, including your grief.

Looking forward to hearing more from you.
Stay strong. xx


----------



## Malaguti

I'm so sorry to hear you lost Toby. You've come to the right place to talk about him and be listened to though x


----------



## scosha37

Aww sorry to her about toby..

Listen as long as you loved him thats all that matters petal xxx


----------



## lizward

I am sorry, it is horrible losing a furry friend like that.

Liz


----------



## Guest

Im so sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P TOBY XXXX


----------



## Tigerneko

aww poor Toby.

You should get posting on here, you'll make plenty of friends


----------



## *Kim*

I'm so sorry you lost Toby. And I'm so sorry you have no one to talk to . there are plenty of people here who know what you're going through right now if you need to talk x


----------



## Guest

I now have my two goldfish Dasher and Comet and two dogs Chance and Dixie who is a pain for eating everything. I miss Toby. What does R.I.P mean? They put that on the certificate to say I have his ashes and only his ashes and I don't know what it means.
Danielle.


----------



## Vixie

danielled said:


> I now have my two goldfish Dasher and Comet and two dogs Chance and Dixie who is a pain for eating everything. I miss Toby. What does R.I.P mean? They put that on the certificate to say I have his ashes and only his ashes and I don't know what it means.
> Danielle.


it means Rest In Peace  xx

so sorry for your loss and I'm also sorry you cant talk to your family but were are all here for you, we have all experience the grief you are going through right now and are willing to listen and talk to you at any time you need us


----------



## Roo

Hi Danielle,
RIP means Rest In Peace. I'm sure most of us on this forum have lost our best friend at some time or another, so we really do understand the pain & upset you are going through. Keep posting.......you'll get lots of support.


----------



## WENDY517

dear danielled,
R>I>P> means rest in peace after so much suffering a phase used or when his spirit had departed and he will be with all the other cats at rainbow bridge playing happily as he was in this life there will be lush green meadows for him and plenty of freinds of his own kind he will remain young again free from pain so dont worry hes in better hands now, and he will remember you always.
one day you will meet him, loving thoughts for little toby run free little guy


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Im sorry to hear about little toby.

There is loads of people on the forum you can talk to.
no one here will judge you we are all a friendly bunch.
How old are you daneille , if you dont mind me asking?

I haave been trained to listen to people, and help themlet there worries and emotions out.

I do volentry work for a orgainisation called connections

Im a mentor for alot of young people.
So if you want to talk pm me nd i'll reply 
okay 
x


----------



## Staceybob

I'm sorry to hear about Toby,

Take care.

Stacey xxx


----------



## Guest

I just wnat somebody to talk to about him. Somebody that understands how I am feeling. My mum turned round today and said he is just a cat. He is not just a cat. He is my best friend. I had him for three years and now he's gone. I really misss my little buddy Toby.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest

So it means rest in piece? I hope he is ok up there. I went to see a psychic and he said my grandma and grandad were there and my birthday was coming up between now and july 1st. He was right. My birthday is on 22nd june. That's a week tomorrow. It wn't be the same without Toby on my birthday. I won't have him helping me unwrap anything.
Danielle.


----------



## Shmitty!

Gosh how sad. I think we all understand how you are feeling, how much pain you feel inside, how empty the space where Toby should be is, how hard it is to find someone that realises how much you loved your cat.
When my first cat died I tried not to be upset in front of people, I was 15 and thought everyone would think I was stupid or mad to feel so upset about the loss. It really isn't good to bottle it up, you can share your thoughts here with us, we'll all know exactly what you mean.
Life does go on, when anybody or anything dies, we are left feeling so sad, but gradually we start to feel less sad about it, and manage to place the pain far back in our minds, you wont forget Toby ever but you will be able to think about him again and have happy memories about him, not just this raw sad feeling you have right now.
It takes an awful long time to get used to a pet not being with us anymore.
I hope you start to feel a little better soon.


----------



## WENDY517

Dear daneilled
I once had a cat who got killed on the rd many years ago his name was tibby, we had him 8yrs although that not a long life but toby was young and was he yours 1st cat ? well it will  take some getting used to being without toby as you are berieved right now, loosing someone so close really tears and i mean itll stay with you a long time daneilled,
you oviously fell in love with him , but time goes by and youll except as days are early yet, dont forget hes not far away from you but he knew your kindness and as time goes by, you also will be at peace, you did all you could for him dont feel guilty.
you hold a special place in your heart for him remember that! always
yours wendy517


----------



## mollyismyworld

Shmitty! said:


> Gosh how sad. I think we all understand how you are feeling, how much pain you feel inside, how empty the space where Toby should be is, how hard it is to find someone that realises how much you loved your cat.
> When my first cat died I tried not to be upset in front of people, I was 15 and thought everyone would think I was stupid or mad to feel so upset about the loss. It really isn't good to bottle it up, you can share your thoughts here with us, we'll all know exactly what you mean.
> Life does go on, when anybody or anything dies, we are left feeling so sad, but gradually we start to feel less sad about it, and manage to place the pain far back in our minds, you wont forget Toby ever but you will be able to think about him again and have happy memories about him, not just this raw sad feeling you have right now.
> It takes an awful long time to get used to a pet not being with us anymore.
> I hope you start to feel a little better soon.


A lovely post, and I totally agree.

It takes time, but, the fact that your family don't seem to understand your grief is quite upsetting.

So, just to remind you, this Forum is for people who need answers, advice, and counselling for the loss of their beloved pets.

I think you sound very alone with your loss of Toby...I completely agree, he is not " just a cat" that you lost...he was your friend. My past pets have listened to me cry over exams ( many moons ago!)...boyfriends, disputes with my family...they never tire of being loyal.

If you feel the need to let out your feelings about your traumatic time, I am here with everyone else.

I hope we can share our memories together.

Rest In Peace...dear Toby. xx


----------



## Guest

WENDY517 said:


> Dear daneilled
> I once had a cat who got killed on the rd many years ago his name was tibby, we had him 8yrs although that not a long life but toby was young and was he yours 1st cat ? well it will take some getting used to being without toby as you are berieved right now, loosing someone so close really tears and i mean itll stay with you a long time daneilled,
> you oviously fell in love with him , but time goes by and youll except as days are early yet, dont forget hes not far away from you but he knew your kindness and as time goes by, you also will be at peace, you did all you could for him dont feel guilty.
> you hold a special place in your heart for him remember that! always
> yours wendy517


Toby was my third cat. I had three cat and they all died at the age of three years old. Two got run over, Toby and Zara got run over and Kaos got cat flu. I'm devestated.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest

I do feel the need to let out ny feelings. I don't know where to start though. Where should I start?
Danielle.


----------



## Guest

Roo said:


> Hi Danielle,
> RIP means Rest In Peace. I'm sure most of us on this forum have lost our best friend at some time or another, so we really do understand the pain & upset you are going through. Keep posting.......you'll get lots of support.


It's ny birthday on Monday and it won't be the same at all. Do you want to know a funny story about what he xid on my birthday every year?
Danielle.


----------



## Guest

Malaguti said:


> I'm so sorry to hear you lost Toby. You've come to the right place to talk about him and be listened to thougHe was my third cat. He was a little disaster running around.
> Danielle.


----------



## Guest

hi, sorry to hear of your fur baby loss sweetie, I too lost my 3 yr old babe to traffic, so I now have an inside fur baby as I couldn't loose another that way, my first cat was a stray, we had him for about 17/18yrs, when he died of old age I broke my heart, but would rather loose them after a long life. This is a good place to talk, lot's of nice careing friends to help you out.
Think of the nice moments you had together, the fur baby angels are taking great care of Toby now, so think of it as their time to share him now. Hug's babe.


----------



## sskmick

danielled said:


> I do feel the need to let out ny feelings. I don't know where to start though. Where should I start?
> Danielle.


Start with a thread called My Cat Toby, when you got him, the fun things you have done together, the little naughty, cheeky things he has done. His favourite things, things you shared with him, grooming whatever it was that made Toby your special little friend.

Your mum isn't as hard as you think, it could be her way of dealing with her grief, to enable her to keep her chin up. The pain you are feeling will be the same for you mum which could be why she is saying no more cats.

We are all here to help one another especially in difficult times like this.

I'll keep an eye open for your new thread and any photos you have too. 

Sue


----------



## Shmitty!

Just say whatever you are thinking. It doesn't matter, it doesn't have to make sense to us even, tell us how beautiful he was, how you might HATE the car driver, anything...................

When you are older you can have as many cats as you want.
When Allsorts my first cat died, I was devastated, and my parents always said no to another cat, then a few years later my mum suddenly asked if she should get a kitten from someone up the road, I was over the moon, she was so so great. It was sad because when she was 2 she was hit by a car and died hours later where she lay, it was a week before we found out. Again I was distraught and again held it all in. 
Many cats later I have four of my own and feed many more, you will too I expect, but at the moment you are feeling the worst feeling in the world for a cat owner. To some of us it is like a family member has died, but you don't get any understanding like you would if that had happened. But we understand here.


----------



## WENDY517

Dear danielled
Im sorry for your losses,
I didnt know that you lost 3 cats its awful we always thopugh of tibbys he died in a stormone night he never came back but down near the church there were 2 cats that were buried by the vicar 1 was tibbs he was bureid along with the ginger cat which was a female, we dont know if tibby family survive as she was having a little tibbs was a tom cat if this story is of any concollation to you he may of left he offsprings, maybe him family is lingering somewhere and your next cat will have been chosen as next in line, Im sure daneilled that toby knows of this he was so young, it really tears you apart when he used to come on your bed at night, in every sense cos he was little you were is family, I have many stories of many animals ive had all my life right down to a goldfish, but its the loss it takes time for you to ammend, early days will let you catch up on the good times you had together, when we lost our beloved dougal age 16+ years it really cut, have you got photo of toby when he was a kitten?
yours wendy 517


----------



## Guest

scosha37 said:


> Aww sorry to her about toby..
> 
> Listen as long as you loved him thats all that matters petal xxx


I did love Toby. I loved him more than anybody will ever know. My grandma used to always call me petal. I loved it when she called me that. She died in I think it was 2000. Back to Toby. I have som many things I want to say about how I feel and the pain I feel at losing him. I don't know where to start. Where do I start? It's my birthday on Monday and I won't have Toby ripping everything open for me. He used to open all my presents on my birthday and at christmas. We got him as a kitten and we called him our little disaster. I'm going to Alton towers on Tuesday and I am going on the Oblivion, a vertical drop roller coaster.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest

BALOO J. said:


> hi, sorry to hear of your fur baby loss sweetie, I too lost my 3 yr old babe to traffic, so I now have an inside fur baby as I couldn't loose another that way, my first cat was a stray, we had him for about 17/18yrs, when he died of old age I broke my heart, but would rather loose them after a long life. This is a good place to talk, lot's of nice careing friends to help you out.
> Think of the nice moments you had together, the fur baby angels are taking great care of Toby now, so think of it as their time to share him now. Hug's babe.


I do really hope I've come to the right place. Toby was a Tabby cat. I'd post a picture but I need to get one of my phone and onto the computer and I don';t know how to post pictures to people on the computer. I didnt know about this site. I only found it because I typed in pet forum community on the google search engine. I don't have many pets left. The goldfish are very good. I love them.Toby was a member of the family, he was family but if he wants to leave and watch me from rainbow bridge he can as much as it hurts me and I love him. I'll remember him though. I remember every pet that dies. Toby was very special to me. He was my special little guy. Me and Toby were very close. He was a star.
Danielle.


----------



## Shmitty!

Gosh Danielle, I do feel for you.

Do you know I was even upset when my Goldfish died, he'd been ill for a few weeks and he was 17 years old, called him Elvis, he was quite big by the time he died, now and again I see an old photo with his tank in the background and say 'oh look there's Elvis' and I smile. 

When my cat was killed by a Dog, I thought I would never ever feel happy again, I was angry, I just about managaed to give her a kiss on the head and then the next time I got to see her, it was to collect her body from the vets, it was honestly THE WORST DAY OF MY LIFE. I'm upset now too talking about it here, so much time has passed I have learned to live with it, and now I have 4 indoor cats who only have an enclosure for going outside. 

How old are you Danielle?


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> aww poor Toby.
> 
> You should get posting on here, you'll make plenty of friends


I intend to keep posting. Toby was a gorgeous cat. Do you want to hear a funny story? It's my birthday on Monday.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest

mollyismyworld said:


> Danielle,
> 
> if you need anyone to talk to, there are lots of people on here who know just how you feel.
> 
> I'm so sorry about Toby.
> 
> Why don't you post a new thread in the introductions section, and before you know it, you will have plenty of people who you can talk to about anything, including your grief.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more from you.
> Stay strong. xx
> 
> 
> 
> I have a funny story for you about what Toby used to do on my birthday every year. It's my birthday on Monday and every year Toby would tear my presentsand cards open. It was funny. He won't do that now.
> Danielle.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

Shmitty! said:


> Gosh Danielle, I do feel for you.
> 
> Do you know I was even upset when my Goldfish died, he'd been ill for a few weeks and he was 17 years old, called him Elvis, he was quite big by the time he died, now and again I see an old photo with his tank in the background and say 'oh look there's Elvis' and I smile.
> 
> When my cat was killed by a Dog, I thought I would never ever feel happy again, I was angry, I just about managaed to give her a kiss on the head and then the next time I got to see her, it was to collect her body from the vets, it was honestly THE WORST DAY OF MY LIFE. I'm upset now too talking about it here, so much time has passed I have learned to live with it, and now I have 4 indoor cats who only have an enclosure for going outside.
> 
> How old are you Danielle?


I'm 22 but it's my birthday on Monday and I'll be 23. I cry when any of my goldfish die. December my three fantail goldfish died. I got three new ones and one died a month after I got them and now I have other two left Dasher and Comet. I got the fish as babies.
Danielle.


----------



## Tigerneko

Whats your funny story about Toby? 

Hope you had fun at Alton Towers today.... i'm going there next tuesday!


----------



## WENDY517

Dear danielled im owner to three fish tanks 2 guinea pigs, 2 indian ringneck parakeets, 3 cockatiels, 2 lovebirds, 2 canaries, and 2 finches which ive had 12 yrs, and laddie and dougal at rainbow bridge we had tibbys the cat as mentioned too, and patch the totoise, numerous bugies that lived out years and goldfish all through my life as a child, if any possible chance we could adopt another, not to take place of our dear dougi, but to give ones life to another who was desperatly in need for a good home.
toby will always be love and welcome where he is, hes not alone where he is but safe and happy and most of all free,
run free toby, we all ike to listen to you story regards to toby, this is a fabulus siteto be on every one here is freing and very understanderble,
you will meet many freind here.
yours wendy517


----------



## Guest

Shmitty! said:


> Just say whatever you are thinking. It doesn't matter, it doesn't have to make sense to us even, tell us how beautiful he was, how you might HATE the car driver, anything...................
> 
> When you are older you can have as many cats as you want.
> When Allsorts my first cat died, I was devastated, and my parents always said no to another cat, then a few years later my mum suddenly asked if she should get a kitten from someone up the road, I was over the moon, she was so so great. It was sad because when she was 2 she was hit by a car and died hours later where she lay, it was a week before we found out. Again I was distraught and again held it all in.
> Many cats later I have four of my own and feed many more, you will too I expect, but at the moment you are feeling the worst feeling in the world for a cat owner. To some of us it is like a family member has died, but you don't get any understanding like you would if that had happened. But we understand here.


Toby probably died instantly. He had internal injuries and thast's why he died. I really hate the driver who ran him over. If he or she was here right now I would have them.
Toby was such a lovely cat.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest

Shmitty! said:


> Gosh Danielle, I do feel for you.
> 
> Do you know I was even upset when my Goldfish died, he'd been ill for a few weeks and he was 17 years old, called him Elvis, he was quite big by the time he died, now and again I see an old photo with his tank in the background and say 'oh look there's Elvis' and I smile.
> 
> When my cat was killed by a Dog, I thought I would never ever feel happy again, I was angry, I just about managaed to give her a kiss on the head and then the next time I got to see her, it was to collect her body from the vets, it was honestly THE WORST DAY OF MY LIFE. I'm upset now too talking about it here, so much time has passed I have learned to live with it, and now I have 4 indoor cats who only have an enclosure for going outside.
> 
> How old are you Danielle?


I'm 22 but I will be 23 on Monday. I cry when my goldfiish die too.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> Whats your funny story about Toby?
> 
> Hope you had fun at Alton Towers today.... i'm going there next tuesday!


I've not been to Alton towers yet. Going on Tuesday. Are you going on Oblivion? I am. The story is Toby swam in water. He loved water. I usually got soaked to.
Danielle. It's my birthday on Monday.


----------



## Guest

Shmitty! said:


> Gosh Danielle, I do feel for you.
> 
> Do you know I was even upset when my Goldfish died, he'd been ill for a few weeks and he was 17 years old, called him Elvis, he was quite big by the time he died, now and again I see an old photo with his tank in the background and say 'oh look there's Elvis' and I smile.
> 
> When my cat was killed by a Dog, I thought I would never ever feel happy again, I was angry, I just about managaed to give her a kiss on the head and then the next time I got to see her, it was to collect her body from the vets, it was honestly THE WORST DAY OF MY LIFE. I'm upset now too talking about it here, so much time has passed I have learned to live with it, and now I have 4 indoor cats who only have an enclosure for going outside.
> 
> How old are you Danielle?


I'm 22 but it's my birthday on Monday. I can't wait.
Danielle.


----------



## clairescunny55

oh sweetie i am so sorry for your loss  xxx


----------



## Guest

lizward said:


> I am sorry, it is horrible losing a furry friend like that.
> 
> Liz


Your telling me it's horrible. That's the second cat run over. My first cat Zara was run over. We tried everything with her but in the end I had to have her put down. The second cat Kaos got cat flu and died of that and now Toby was run over but already dead when he was taken into the vets. It's my birthday on Monday but it won't be the same.
Quote. Toby used to help me rip everything open on my birthday.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest

*Kim* said:


> I'm so sorry you lost Toby. And I'm so sorry you have no one to talk to . there are plenty of people here who know what you're going through right now if you need to talk x


I found this site just looking on google. I'm glad I did though. At least now I 'm not Billy no mates like I was before. Well I guesse I am still Billy no mates because certain people still don't listen. It's just little old me, Billy no mates. It's my birthday on Monday and on Tuesday I'm going to Alton towers.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest

mollyismyworld said:


> Danielle,
> 
> if you need anyone to talk to, there are lots of people on here who know just how you feel.
> 
> I'm so sorry about Toby.
> 
> Why don't you post a new thread in the introductions section, and before you know it, you will have plenty of people who you can talk to about anything, including your grief.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more from you.
> Stay strong. xx


I've just been having a bit of fun playing with my two dogs Chance and Dixie. They both like a bit of rough and tumble. They both gently nudged me which meant they wanted to play. They gently pinned me down and started lickng me to death. They never hurt though. Dixie decided to play tug of war with me with a pull rope I got them from the pet shop and she pins me down when we do that to. Even then she doesn't hurt. They are asleep now and I'm not surprised all that playing. You'll never guesse what my family did. On my birthday they told me to shut my eyes and took me to a cats and dogs shelter and you never guesse what they bought me? Go on have a guesse. I'll give you three guesses.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest

sskmick said:


> Start with a thread called My Cat Toby, when you got him, the fun things you have done together, the little naughty, cheeky things he has done. His favourite things, things you shared with him, grooming whatever it was that made Toby your special little friend.
> 
> Your mum isn't as hard as you think, it could be her way of dealing with her grief, to enable her to keep her chin up. The pain you are feeling will be the same for you mum which could be why she is saying no more cats.
> 
> We are all here to help one another especially in difficult times like this.
> 
> I'll keep an eye open for your new thread and any photos you have too.
> 
> Sue


Keep an eye out because I'm going to do that new thread right now.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest

Malaguti said:


> I'm so sorry to hear you lost Toby. You've come to the right place to talk about him and be listened to though x


The picture of the cat alongside your name looks just like Toby you know. Especially in the face.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest

danielled said:


> I've just been having a bit of fun playing with my two dogs Chance and Dixie. They both like a bit of rough and tumble. They both gently nudged me which meant they wanted to play. They gently pinned me down and started lickng me to death. They never hurt though. Dixie decided to play tug of war with me with a pull rope I got them from the pet shop and she pins me down when we do that to. Even then she doesn't hurt. They are asleep now and I'm not surprised all that playing. You'll never guesse what my family did. On my birthday they told me to shut my eyes and took me to a cats and dogs shelter and you never guesse what they bought me? Go on have a guesse. I'll give you three guesses.
> Danielle.


I've just posted a new thread called My cat Toby so keep an eye out.
Danielle.


----------



## Gobaith

What did your parents buy you at the shelter ? A new cat ?


Chloe x


----------



## Guest

Gobaith said:


> What did your parents buy you at the shelter ? A new cat ?
> 
> Chloe x


Yes they bought me a new cat. He is 8 months old and his name is Lucky. I'm lettng hm settle in at the minute. What if Lucky doesn't like me? I love him.
Danielle.


----------



## Tigerneko

danielled said:


> Yes they bought me a new cat. He is 8 months old and his name is Lucky. I'm lettng hm settle in at the minute. What if Lucky doesn't like me? I love him.
> Danielle.


aww im glad they adopted another cat for you, they must have cared more than you thought 

what does Lucky look like? He's still only a kitten really so you'll have lots and lots of time with him  hope he gets on okay with your dogs!


----------



## Guest

*Kim* said:


> I'm so sorry you lost Toby. And I'm so sorry you have no one to talk to . there are plenty of people here who know what you're going through right now if you need to talk x


The dog i the picture is so cute. What was it's name? just under my first thread which is this one, don't click on my cat 3 yeart old cat Toby died but look under that and you will see a thread titled My cat died Toby. Click on it. I though Iwould do another thread telling you about Toby and everything he did that made me laugh. Anyway I'm going to go and deal with my brown algea problem in my goldfish tank. My two goldfish are doing fine but the algea is growing.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest

mollyismyworld said:


> Danielle,
> 
> if you need anyone to talk to, there are lots of people on here who know just how you feel.
> 
> I'm so sorry about Toby.
> 
> Why don't you post a new thread in the introductions section, and before you know it, you will have plenty of people who you can talk to about anything, including your grief.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more from you.
> Stay strong. xx


I'm going to try and get some pictures on the computer so you can all see toby. One of my dogs Dixie has just eaten her new collar. Well chewed ti into little pieces. I only got her that collar yesterday along with her 10th lead and there goes the lead. I'm rying to stay strong but failing to stay strong miserably. I blame myself for Toby's death. If I hadn't let him out he would still be with me.
Stupid me had to let him out.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest

scosha37 said:


> Aww sorry to her about toby..
> 
> Listen as long as you loved him thats all that matters petal xxx


I've got something bothering me about losing Toby. It's eating away at me.
Danielle. I'm being laughed at too for being so upset.


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> aww poor Toby.
> 
> You should get posting on here, you'll make plenty of friends


I know I went quiet on you for a whiile. Poor Toby and poor owner. He left me behind. I can name all the pets I've had. The pets I've had are Ziggy and Zoe, the seven hamsters though I can only remember the names of two, Snowy and Gizmo, alot of goldfish called Bubbles, Claire, Lisa, Faye, Lee and H, Charlie, Little Spot, Lunar, Keiko and Willy and Rudolph and Tod. I now have two goldfish called Dasher and Comet and two goldent retrievers called Chance and Dixie. I should have put two poorly goldfsh called Dasher and Comet. Brown algea doesn't help though. I forgot one pet, my jerriatric rabbit called Pinky.
Danielle. At least I have my nintendogs labrador and friends.


----------



## Dark

So sorry to hear you lost him.R.I.P Toby.the one who ran over him was such a cruel guy!:crying:
Hope your other pets doing great.


----------



## noushka05

so sorry Danielle  R.I.P Toby xxx


----------



## Nina

danielled said:


> My 3 year old cat Toby was run over and died probably instantly over a month ago, nearly two months. On the 17 June it will be two months. There wasn't a scratch on him so he probably died of an internal injury. that's what the vet said anyway. I got to say goodbye to him. Only just though. I am so upset to lose the only friend I ever had. I am sad to lose him. I'm not allowed any more cats. My family won't let me talk to them about it. They never really liked Toby. They were mean about him. i loved him. Now I have lost him I don't have any friends at all. Nobody will listen. I only want somebody who will listen to talk to.
> Danielle.


I am so very sorry to hear of your sad loss and your isolation. I was going to suggest that you become a volunteer with the Cats protection, but you sound quite young.

Sending you a cyber hug x


----------



## Guest

Nina said:


> I am so very sorry to hear of your sad loss and your isolation. I was going to suggest that you become a volunteer with the Cats protection, but you sound quite young.
> 
> Sending you a cyber hug x


I am 23 years old. At the minute I can't even look at another cat without crying. I loved him. I want to know who ran Toby over.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> aww im glad they adopted another cat for you, they must have cared more than you thought
> 
> what does Lucky look like? He's still only a kitten really so you'll have lots and lots of time with him  hope he gets on okay with your dogs!


Lucky and the dogs sleep together all the time. They love each other. He is black and white. He has a little heart shape on his forehead which I love. They did care more than I thought. I've got a pleco for my troical tank. He is a baby and I called him Nemo. I got him on Saturday. I love him.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> Whats your funny story about Toby?
> 
> Hope you had fun at Alton Towers today.... i'm going there next tuesday!


I went on Nemesis, Charlie and the chocolate factory, Rita queen of speed, gallions where you get squrted and soaked, Run away mine train, river rapids and the log flume. I was going to go on Oblivion but thought bette of it as I had just eaten. That last loop on Nemesis is a funny one because it goes back on itself but good ride. I love it. I went on this pirate ship thing that went backwards and forwards but spun at the sime time. That wasn't very good. Where's corkscrew gone? I liked that and I call it Corky for short. Oh where oh where can my corky be?
Danielle. We had special access wristbands so we didn't que for a single ride. I went on air too and didn't hold on. Air was the first ride.


----------



## claudius

Hi Danielle,
so sorry to hear what happens to your toby. I am new to this forums i just registered. I recently lost my kitten, less than a week ago, she would have been 1 year in august. She was ran over, luckily she died instantly and did not feel any pain. She died in front of me and unfortunately that is what i cant forget. Sometimes i blame myself thinking that it was my fault and i should have not let her out, but she was so happy when she was in the garden. On the bright side we just rescued a lovely kitten, only 12 weeks old, and my other cat (just over a year) is getting on wonderfully with the new baby. Cats won't go out anymore, i dont know if it is a crude choice, but i cant have either of them going through what happen to Pina. All we can think is that we love them and we always try to do what is best for them, and obviously learn from our mistakes.


----------



## Guest

Dark said:


> So sorry to hear you lost him.R.I.P Toby.the one who ran over him was such a cruel guy!:crying:
> Hope your other pets doing great.


Who ever ran him over is a cat killer. My other pets are all doing fine. I banged my eye today and it is sore ouch. I bruised it, got a black eye. I got a shiner on my eye. I'm so confused. Why did this happen to Toby?
Danielle.


----------



## Guest

claudius said:


> Hi Danielle,
> so sorry to hear what happens to your toby. I am new to this forums i just registered. I recently lost my kitten, less than a week ago, she would have been 1 year in august. She was ran over, luckily she died instantly and did not feel any pain. She died in front of me and unfortunately that is what i cant forget. Sometimes i blame myself thinking that it was my fault and i should have not let her out, but she was so happy when she was in the garden. On the bright side we just rescued a lovely kitten, only 12 weeks old, and my other cat (just over a year) is getting on wonderfully with the new baby. Cats won't go out anymore, i dont know if it is a crude choice, but i cant have either of them going through what happen to Pina. All we can think is that we love them and we always try to do what is best for them, and obviously learn from our mistakes.


Are you enjoying being on the forum? There is one thing I have learnt. To have an enclosure. I've got a black eye from when I fell earlier and banged it on a wall.
Danielle.


----------



## claudius

danielled said:


> Are you enjoying being on the forum? There is one thing I have learnt. To have an enclosure. I've got a black eye from when I fell earlier and banged it on a wall.
> Danielle.


yes i am enjoying being here and also learn a lot from other people's experiences, hope you get well soon and your eye gets better


----------



## Guest

scosha37 said:


> Aww sorry to her about toby..
> 
> Listen as long as you loved him thats all that matters petal xxx


I had algea in my goldfish tank but that is gone now thank goodness. It took me for ever to get rid of it though. Everything is going wrong for me. Yesterday I fell over and now I have a black eye or as I call them a shiner or black one and today it is exactly 3 months since my little Toby died. I've had a bad day due to that. I've been crying all day. Do you think he knows I love and miss him? Oh where oh where is my Toby now.
Danielle.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> I had algea in my goldfish tank but that is gone now thank goodness. It took me for ever to get rid of it though. Everything is going wrong for me. Yesterday I fell over and now I have a black eye or as I call them a shiner or black one and today it is exactly 3 months since my little Toby died. I've had a bad day due to that. I've been crying all day. Do you think he knows I love and miss him? Oh where oh where is my Toby now.
> Danielle.


That why i said i would hate to upset. I'm shaw he no's you love and miss him. Hope your eye's feeling better?


----------



## barneythore

it means rest in peace my heart goes out to you my jack russel was put to sleep on monday so i no how you feeling


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> That why i said i would hate to upset. I'm shaw he no's you love and miss him. Hope your eye's feeling better?


The eye is swollen again. What's why you said you would hate to upset? You've lost me there.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest

barneythore said:


> it means rest in peace my heart goes out to you my jack russel was put to sleep on monday so i no how you feeling


I'm so sorry to hear about your jack russel. I know how hard it is to make that decision as I had to make the same decision with my 2 year old budgie Charlie. I made the same decision for my first cat Zara when she was yes 3 years old just like the other two cats were 3 years old. I've asked a golden retriever friend who went the sme way your little dog went to look after your jack russel His name is Escort. He will show your dog the ropes and keep your little friend occupied. I promise you your jack russel couldn't be in better paws. If you need to talk I'm here for you. We can help each other through this hard sad time.
Danielle.


----------



## Shmitty!

Claudius I know exactly how you feel. It does ease a bit over a very long time, and it's so so sad for us cat lovers to experience them being taken too soon. 
Have a cyber hug from me,


----------



## claudius

Shmitty! said:


> Claudius I know exactly how you feel. It does ease a bit over a very long time, and it's so so sad for us cat lovers to experience them being taken too soon.
> Have a cyber hug from me,


Thanks a lot Shmitty, after a week i am feeling better as you said, it does not mean i forgot, but we just deal better with it, also the new kitten is keeping us busy all time:wink5:


----------



## Guest

Malaguti said:


> I'm so sorry to hear you lost Toby. You've come to the right place to talk about him and be listened to though x


I've had a tummy bug these past few days but I'm fine now. Don't know if you have seen my tribute to Peanut my hamster, he died. Had to have him put to sleep a month ago. Not having much luck with pets am I?
Danielle.


----------



## pets-life

Sorry to hear about your loss.

You might find some comfort in the articles here.

Articles On Pet Loss And Bereavement


----------



## Guest

pets-life said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss.
> 
> You might find some comfort in the articles here.
> 
> Articles On Pet Loss And Bereavement


Thank you. Toby died 4 months ago and I still haven't ot over losing him and now I have another to deal with Peanut my hamster. I didn't havwe time to get over losing Toby and now I have lost Peanut so it will make it 10 times harder to get over won't it?
Danielle.


----------



## James JC

My cat recently died at the age of 15 and I thought that was bad

I cannot bear thinking of it dying at only 3 years old 
I think your family should care more, but I know most people here know how you feel.
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Guest

James JC said:


> My cat recently died at the age of 15 and I thought that was bad
> 
> I cannot bear thinking of it dying at only 3 years old
> I think your family should care more, but I know most people here know how you feel.
> Sorry for your loss.


Toby was my best friend. He was a 3 year old cat who didn't deserve to be run over. He didn't deserve that. I shouldn't have let him out.
Danielle.


----------

